# Hey from southern Ohio



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Welcome!

Recommend getting in touch with a local beekeeping club:
http://www.ohiostatebeekeepers.org/associations/local-associations/

The Ohio Beekeepers also have some good instructional videos:
http://www.ohiostatebeekeepers.org/beekeeping_class/


----------



## Graperunner (Mar 13, 2012)

]
They will clean up the old comb, just make sure the box is full of frames, leave them there for ten days to let them get established.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

